# Dale Hollow Lake



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

I am going to Dale Hollow next weekend for a 2-3 day fishing trip. Anyone have any other lure suggestions and techniques other than the float n fly for this time of year? I fished the float n fly a couple of years ago and got mostly small fish. Or is this the best technique for quantity and quality?

Any information on winter smallmouth fishing will be helpful.

Thanks,
John


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Been reading about the trophy smallmouth fishing there for 20 years. Although I've never been there, there have been many articles over the years about guys being successful with 'Silver Buddy' blade baits in the wintertime down there. They are no longer manufactured, but there's plenty off knockoff blade baits on the market out there.

My best success for dead of winter smallmouth fishing has come on jigging spoons and hair jigs/101 pork frogs in black/brown/purple colors on fast banks with shale, fist size rocks and scattered wood.

Good Luck and post how you do down there. I'd love to study that lake for an entire winter and see what I could pull outta' there. Time constraints will be your biggest enemy, I think!

GOOD FISHIN'


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out www.smalljaw.com and go to their forum. You can find everything you need there.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Try 1/16 -1/4 small black hair jigs with different varieties of trailers, experiment with the size and color of your trialers. 4-8 lb (depending on the depth of the fish) fluorocarbon is a must.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

The wife and I will be down there 23rd thru 26th, we're staying in a cabin close to star point marina. I plan on being rigged for f n f and jigs, we'll be in older brown ranger with bench seats, say hi if you see us. -Sporto


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't rule out the FNF! This will be our 10th year going down to FNF (feb 14-19) and we've taken numerous smallies over 6lbs over the years. 

The guys on smalljaw.com swear by those peanut jigs too, and I know we plan throwing those around.

A lot of guys we run into down there throw blade baits (silver buddys) as well, but we've always done our best on the fly.

Good luck and let us know how you do!!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks to all that responded. I will be fishing this Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. I will let you all know how I do. I am staying at the Horse Creek marina, and fishing with my cousin who has been fishing this lake for the last couple of years. He has been boating a lot of 4 pounders this month, with one over 5 pounds and 22" long. He says he is catching a 4 pounder every day. So I expect to get some big fish.

I will be fishing the fnf mostly, and throwing jigs, 5" twister tail grubs, and the silver buddy.

Good fishing,
John


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

How'd you do man?!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Fishing was slow by dale hollow standards. On Saturday, we boated one 3.5 pounder by noon on fnf; fishing was slow. We starting throwing blade baits and had good success. We boated a 20.5", 4 pound 12 ounce; a 19.5" that went 4 pounds even, and a 3 pounder on a 5" grub. Also, landed a 4 pound walleye on the blade bait, and a few spotted bass. Sunday, only managed one 3.5 pound smallie on a shiner under slip bobber, and a couple of spotted bass. Fishing was tough, but it was nice to see a couple of nice fish. Hopefully, the fishing will improve soon. Hope to go back down next month or in March.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

The wife and I also just returned from DH, slow but steady on jigs and spot removers. Biggest sm was at 4lbs, lots of nice spots. Sarah had at least a 4 or 5 lb smallie to the boat and I was slow on the net, she's never going to let me forget it. Will try and post some pics in my photo gallery -Sporto


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up guys...sounds like you boated some nice fish!

We're headed down 2 weeks from tomorrow...tyin jigs like a madman until then


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out punisher jigs website, they give fishing reports and some hotspots
for the hollow. Stephen Hedrick also has a link on bass website and is willing to give help. Meet him at the punisher store near celina. Going down myself in march.


----------

